# Ei KT90 Score!!!!!



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm a Conrad Johnson hoarder and recently had a Bill Thallman designed MV75-A1 rebuilt to use KT88, KT90 or KT100 tubes in the power section. I loved the sound of the Genelax Gold Lion KT88's but decided I wanted to give some KT90's a try. I had a quad of EH KT90's in the stash and gave them a listen. They were ok at best and started sounding better after only a few hours of burn in time. I was surfing thru Ebay and spotted a matched quad of NOS Ei KT90's dated 1957 and placed a max bid of $325 on them and walked away. 3 days later I get an email from Ebay saying I won the auction. $162 was the winning bid and I was floored. I got them home and started checking them on my tester. Sure enough they were so close that you'd think they were the same tube in each box.

I rolled the Ei's into the amp and biased them for an initial install. Came back 30 minutes later and re-biased them again and waited another 2 hours and biased them for the last time. RIGHT OUT OF THE BOX they smoked the EH KT90's. I let them burn in for a few hours while I did some yardwork, ran a few errands, washed the truck and played with the truck's set-up. That night I dropped some Kieko Matsui on the VPI for a listen. OMG!!! these things are amazing. I found a completely new stereo rig in my listening room that came in 4 little boxes. Next in line will be some old stock Audio Art KT100's if I can find some. Vintage gear rules at my house right now.

Chuck


----------

